# Cockatiel diary



## lperry82

Has anybody kept pics of their tiels from day one till now?
*LUCKY*
first day home at 3 months old (12 weeks)










4 months old










5 months old









6 months old









6 and half months










*COOKIE*
First day home 2 months old (9 weeks)









3 months old









3 and half months


----------



## MeanneyFids

still thinking very well that shes female. sorry, but where shes getting more yellow is normal for normal grey females. if it was elsewhere id be thinking otherwise.


----------



## lperry82

DallyTsuka said:


> still thinking very well that shes female. sorry, but where shes getting more yellow is normal for normal grey females. if it was elsewhere id be thinking otherwise.


I honestly think female aswell as she acts nothing like cookie but its only the yellow thats confusing me


----------



## Cockatiel love

I have 

Charlie when I got him










Charlie now


----------



## lperry82

*Lucky 7 months & cookie 4 months old*


----------



## mpayjr

I wish my cameras were better than they are now. I would post so many if they had better quality....


----------



## lperry82

I aint touched my camera for a few days


----------



## MeanneyFids

i'll kinda laugh if it turns out lucky's male and cookie's female. i would just about laugh myself to death


----------



## lperry82

*Lucky 8 months old*










*Cookie 5 months old*


----------



## lperry82

*Lucky 9 months*









*Cookie 6 months*


----------



## srtiels

Here is a pix of Wasp when she was a baby. She is a year old and has the same face. Some grey hens can have alot of yellow around their face, which is ususally seen when they are young and will never change in placement of where the yellow is.


----------



## crazy4tiels88

Graystar At 11 Weeks Old.









Graystar Now At Almost 6 Years Old


----------



## lperry82

Graystar looks different alot brighter lol


----------



## crazy4tiels88

Graystar Is Brighter And Prettier Than She Was As A Baby And She Was Suppose to be a male


----------



## crazy4tiels88

Ivory when i got her was a muddy bird cause she took a mudbath in her aviary!









Heres Ivory Now All White


----------



## crazy4tiels88

Vulture As a baby with his sibling on the left 









Heres vulture now and he is a noise maker always talking or whistling he knows his name and pretty bird and vulture is a pretty bird! lol


----------



## lperry82

Awwww look at the little tail


----------



## crazy4tiels88

Yep That Was One Of My Baby Tiels Named Buttercup And I Had To Pull His Tail Feathers As They Were In Bad Shape Cause Of Me Handfeeding And Him Getting His Feathers Matted! Btw I Thought Buttercup Was A Girl But The Owner Informed Me It Turned To A He And Talks And Whistles Alot


----------



## roxy culver

Here's how much Fuzzy has changed in the last year and a half (he makes me feel old!!!) the first picture is from when we first got him back in August of '09, the 2nd is Christmas '09, the third is from this last summer, and the final one is from just after Christmas of '10. He sneaky losing all his pearls on me!


----------



## crazy4tiels88

Aww Btw all your tiels look pretty love the whiteface in the cage! They All Live In That Cage?


----------



## roxy culver

Well, they all sleep in it...they have their own room and the cage is never closed. Its a huge flight cage, about 5ft in height, horizontal bars on the back and the door has vertical which they just slide down. It was on sale so I couldn't say no lol. And its fairly easy to clean as its on wheels.


----------



## lperry82

*Lucky is 11 months old*








*Cookie is 7 and half months old*








*Taco first day home, Breeder said he is 7 months old*








*Taco now 8 months old*


----------



## lperry82

*Buttercup first day home, Breeder said she is over a year old so i just say she is 12 months* 








*Buttercup 13 months*








2nd march 2011


----------



## lperry82

I cant really tell if they look a bit older


----------

